# [Stock After SBF .340] Broken Torch/Camera/Camcorder



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Ok, so I'm the same guy who had the torch/camera/camcorder problems a couple weeks ago on CM7.
I thought (for some reason) that a new nightly would fix my problems...so I've patiently waited and finally nightly 96 came out. Didn't fix it.

Unfortunately, I just SBF'ed and then checked my camera...which now doesn't work on stock either.
The thing that makes me think it ISN'T hardware related is that my torch doesn't work either.
Also, the camera application doesn't even attempt to take a picture (as it does on CM7) it simply blackscreens...and if I press the camera button (either physical or on-screen) it either locks up or does nothing but act like it took a picture. Nothing shows up in the gallery either.
Again, my torch/camera/camcorder worked FINE before. And I'm pretty careful with my phone...I haven't dropped it or anything like that.
HOWEVER, The camcorder seems to record sound...and a pitch black screen.
Odd.

So...
As a potential fix, I flashed the maderstcok340.zip after formatting system and wiping cache.
Still no camera/torch.
SBF'ed AGAIN...still no camera/torch.

Possible fixes from my prior thread that were never fully executed:
Init.mapphone_umts.rc <---is this file able to be swapped from phone to phone?
Or is it safe to post the file here for ya'll to verify that everything is how it should be?

Duplicate .lib files were also mentioned.
Where should I be looking for those?

I just downloaded "alogcat" from the market since my symptoms don't match up with the usual problems we have...
Here's what it spit out:


```
E/        ( 1155): This file is not ASF file.<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] in <br />
D/        ( 1155): sourceURL is /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-38_229.3gp<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession not oma drm file<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(41), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleGetFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(35), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(26), response type(0)] received.<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful: Command id(2 and expected 2) and status (-4 and expected 1), data corruption (false) at state (5).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCommandFailure<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleRemoveDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (7)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCleanUp<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter UnregisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): failed to capture frame<br />
E/MetadataRetrieverClient( 1155): failed to capture a video frame<br />
E/MediaMetadataRetrieverJNI( 2440): captureFrame: videoFrame is a NULL pointer<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): interruptThumbnailThread<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): acquireAndShowVideoFrame : createVideoThumbnail returned<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): acquireAndShowVideoFrame : Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:showPostRecordingAlert]Camcorder:showPostRecordingAlert[/URL]:showPostRecordingAlert<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): showCameraCaptureControl() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Not called in bad removal state of media, ok to call empty file cleanup<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() file length 61613<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): deinit count = 0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread - Running...<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread - no data passed in, trying to get from DB<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): createVideoPath() - mCurrentVideoFilename : /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-49_181.3gp<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Creating new MediaRecorder<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): TIOMXInterface: creating interface<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): Calling DLOPEN on OMX_CORE_LIBRARY (libOMX_Core.so)<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): DLOPEN SUCCEEDED (libOMX_Core.so)<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): TIOMXInterface: library lookup success<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): init count = 1<br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): Extract changes completed, 0 total changes<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): unsupported parameter: x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): VerifyAndSetParameter failed<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): Unsupported parameter(x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value)<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): VerifiyAndSetParameter failed on parameter #0<br />
D/AuthorDriver( 1155): setParamVideoEncodingBitrate() 10000000<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - set output file = /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-49_181.3gp<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Max framerate reported by sensor = 30<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Setting Video Size to {1280,720}<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - video encoder = MPEG_4<br />
I/MediaRecorderJNI( 2440): prepare: surface=0x3b61e0 (id=1)<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.AAC.encode with refCount 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Audio_AAC::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.AAC.encode handle <br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.Video.encoder with refCount 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Video_M4V::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.Video.encoder handle <br />
D/dalvikvm( 1426): GC_EXPLICIT freed 2739 objects / 141376 bytes in 86ms<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x11f440) at index 3 with refCount 1<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.720P.Encoder with refCount 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): 720p VIDENC OMX Component Version : V36_2_0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CalculateBufferSize():4313 *The output buffer size is 25344. WIDTH=176 HEIGHT=144 FORMAT 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Video_M4V::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.720P.Encoder handle <br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CalculateBufferSize():4313 *The output buffer size is 921600. WIDTH=1280 HEIGHT=720 FORMAT 4<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread() - Both cursors are valid<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread() - videoCursor has elements<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155): 507 :: Exiting Init_DSPSubSystem<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155):  error = 0<br />
D/WidgetAidService( 1836): MediaContentObserver onChange <br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): Intended mFrameWidth=1280, mFrameHeight=720 <br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): Extract changes completed, 0 total changes<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): Actual mFrameWidth=1280, mFrameHeight=720 <br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Exit<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor: Mode (3).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setMode (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource (/mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-38_229.3gp)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): clearCache<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): doSetDataSource<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155): 824 :: Exiting Init_DSPSubSystem 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Setting nPendingStateChangeRequests to 0<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): startDriverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): retrieverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (0)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCreate<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter RegisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (1)<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleQueryTrackSelectionHelper()<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (1)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleAddDataSource<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin::Recognize<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize]PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession failed and session =-4<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
E/        ( 1155): This file is not ASF file.<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] in <br />
D/        ( 1155): sourceURL is /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-38_229.3gp<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession not oma drm file<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(41), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleGetFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(35), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(26), response type(0)] received.<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful: Command id(2 and expected 2) and status (-4 and expected 1), data corruption (false) at state (5).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCommandFailure<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleRemoveDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (7)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCleanUp<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter UnregisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): failed to capture frame<br />
E/MetadataRetrieverClient( 1155): failed to capture a video frame<br />
E/MediaMetadataRetrieverJNI( 1426): captureFrame: videoFrame is a NULL pointer<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
W/VideoThumbUtil( 1426): thumb is null<br />
W/MediaThumbRequest( 1426): Can't create mini thumbnail for /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-38_229.3gp<br />
V/MediaProvider( 1426): create thumbnail for /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-38_229.3gp take 147 ms<br />
V/MediaProvider( 1426): current total time: 147 ms<br />
V/MediaStore( 2440): Create the thumbnail in memory: origId=2, kind=3, isVideo=true<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor: Mode (3).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setMode (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource (/mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-38_229.3gp)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): clearCache<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): doSetDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): startDriverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): retrieverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (0)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCreate<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter RegisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (1)<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleQueryTrackSelectionHelper()<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (1)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleAddDataSource<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin::Recognize<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize]PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession failed and session =-4<br />
I/MediaScanner( 1426): process file: /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-38_229.3gp<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
E/        ( 1155): This file is not ASF file.<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] in <br />
D/        ( 1155): sourceURL is /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-38_229.3gp<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession not oma drm file<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(41), response type(0)] received.<br />
D/MediaScanner( 1426): EncodingType: 4<br />
D/MediaScanner( 1426): after title<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleGetFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(35), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(26), response type(0)] received.<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful: Command id(2 and expected 2) and status (-4 and expected 1), data corruption (false) at state (5).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCommandFailure<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleRemoveDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (7)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCleanUp<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter UnregisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): failed to capture frame<br />
E/MetadataRetrieverClient( 1155): failed to capture a video frame<br />
E/MediaMetadataRetrieverJNI( 2440): captureFrame: videoFrame is a NULL pointer<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread() - send UPDATE_THUMBNAIL message<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateThumbnail() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateThumbnail - mThumbnailImageView measured width x height = 108x108<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateThumbnail() - either thumbnail is null or widthxheight of our VIEW isn't valid<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/DLNAParser( 1426): getAudioMediaType: szFileType is: 3gp!<br />
D/DLNAParser( 1426): parseAudioItem: Enter!audioCodecType = 16392, audioCodecLevel = 8450, nAudioBitrate = 96000, nMaxSampleRate = 44100<br />
D/DLNAParser( 1426): parseAudioItem: suffix is: 3gp!<br />
D/DLNAParser( 1426): parseAudioItem: return DLNA_AAC_ISO_320_3GPP<br />
V/MediaProvider( 1426): enter update, uri: content://media/external/audio/media/2<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): mTags size is 0 Media ID is 2<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): onKeyDown: + keyCode4mStatus = 6<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:hidePostPanel]Camcorder:hidePostPanel[/URL]:hidePostPanel<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): recycleVideoFrameBitmap : Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): recycleVideoFrameBitmap : Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): startPreview() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeIn() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeIn() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): showCameraCaptureControl() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCameraGlobalTools( 2440): calcVideoTimeRemaining width 1280handler Handler{459797e8}<br />
D/MotoCameraGlobalTools( 2440): Setting Video duration to1800<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateRemainText() - Enter; text is 1800<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): onKeyUp: + keyCode4<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeOut() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeOut() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::standby]AudioStreamOutMot::standby[/URL] called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Output 0x123e0 entering standby<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Closing Output device<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeIn() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeIn() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onClick() - Enter<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/CameraDialog( 2440): onClick()<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Not called in bad removal state of media, ok to call empty file cleanup<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() file length 0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() - Empty video file deleted: /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-49_181.3gp<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): ATCI avg time     : 0	ATCI peak time     : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CTPI avg time     : 0	CTPI peak time     : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): ARM avg proc time : 0	ARM peak proc time : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): DSP avg wait time : 0	DSP peak wait time : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Plugin avg Cycles : 0	Plugin peak Cycles : 0<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): DoReset: E<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): DoReset: X<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): unsupported parameter: x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): VerifyAndSetParameter failed<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): DoReset: E<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): DoReset: X<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): Unsupported parameter(x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value)<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): VerifiyAndSetParameter failed on parameter #0<br />
D/OMX_AACENC( 1155): AACENC_ComponentThread():121 :: Comp Thrd Exiting here...<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x11d9e8) at index 6 with refCount 1<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Setting nPendingStateChangeRequests to 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): OMX_VIDENC_Thread():361 Component Thread Exits<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x11f440) at index 4 with refCount 1<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): deinit count = 0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): toggleTorch() turning torch Off<br />
V/CameraSettings( 1155): Changed: flash-mode: off -> torch {off,on,auto,torch}<br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): Extract changes completed, 1 total changes<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateController() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateButtons() - Enter<br />
V/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rdh768: currentScene= 0<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateButtons() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateController() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): createVideoPath() - mCurrentVideoFilename : /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Creating new MediaRecorder<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): TIOMXInterface: creating interface<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): Calling DLOPEN on OMX_CORE_LIBRARY (libOMX_Core.so)<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): DLOPEN SUCCEEDED (libOMX_Core.so)<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): TIOMXInterface: library lookup success<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): init count = 1<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): Extract changes completed, 0 total changes<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): unsupported parameter: x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): VerifyAndSetParameter failed<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): Unsupported parameter(x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value)<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): VerifiyAndSetParameter failed on parameter #0<br />
D/AuthorDriver( 1155): setParamVideoEncodingBitrate() 10000000<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - set output file = /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Max framerate reported by sensor = 30<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Setting Video Size to {1280,720}<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - video encoder = MPEG_4<br />
I/MediaRecorderJNI( 2440): prepare: surface=0x3b61e0 (id=1)<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.AAC.encode with refCount 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Audio_AAC::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.AAC.encode handle <br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.Video.encoder with refCount 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Video_M4V::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.Video.encoder handle <br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x122038) at index 3 with refCount 1<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.720P.Encoder with refCount 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): 720p VIDENC OMX Component Version : V36_2_0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CalculateBufferSize():4313 *The output buffer size is 25344. WIDTH=176 HEIGHT=144 FORMAT 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Video_M4V::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.720P.Encoder handle <br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CalculateBufferSize():4313 *The output buffer size is 921600. WIDTH=1280 HEIGHT=720 FORMAT 4<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155): 507 :: Exiting Init_DSPSubSystem<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155):  error = 0<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): Intended mFrameWidth=1280, mFrameHeight=720 <br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): Extract changes completed, 0 total changes<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): Actual mFrameWidth=1280, mFrameHeight=720 <br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155): 824 :: Exiting Init_DSPSubSystem 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Setting nPendingStateChangeRequests to 0<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeOut() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeOut() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeIn() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeIn() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeOut() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeOut() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:onTouchEvent]Camcorder:onTouchEvent[/URL]:START<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Actiondown<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=MainHandler:handleMessage:Unhandled]MainHandler:handleMessage:Unhandled[/URL] message: 65<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Actionup<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onClick() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): [URL=OnScreenController:onClick:btnCapture]OnScreenController:onClick:btnCapture[/URL], startRecording<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeOut() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeOut() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): startVideoRecording() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): Camcorder:setAudioSceneParameter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): Audio Scene Modes :getCurrentScene returned.. 0<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Audio capture scene key received with value = Off<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Updated mmul_env_var config=0, width_index=0<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Calling mmul_param_parser()<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Calling mmul_init()<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Done updating beamformer library<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): Audio Scene Modes : Updating.. motoVideoRecAudioSceneConfig=Off<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:updateCodecAndFileFormatFromIntent:client]Camcorder:updateCodecAndFileFormatFromIntent:client[/URL] not set codec, use default<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:updateCodecAndFileFormatFromIntent:client]Camcorder:updateCodecAndFileFormatFromIntent:client[/URL] not set file format, use default<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:updateCodecAndFileFormatFromIntent:final:codec]Camcorder:updateCodecAndFileFormatFromIntent:final:codec[/URL] =AMR/MPEG4 file format =3gp<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Setting nPendingStateChangeRequests to 0<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): initkernelbuffersize=800 samprate=44100 channels=2<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): initkernelbuffersize=8000 kBufferSize=8192<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioHardwareMot::openInputStream]AudioHardwareMot::openInputStream[/URL] enter<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamInMot::set(0xafb0]AudioStreamInMot::set(0xafb0[/URL], 800000, 1, c, 44100)<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Codec sampling rate already 44100<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Calling mmul_param_parser()<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Calling mmul_init()<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Done updating beamformer library<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Input bufSize from kernel = 800<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Input 0x57688 entering standby<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamInMot::setParameters()]AudioStreamInMot::setParameters()[/URL] routing=8388608;vr_mode=0<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): set input routing 800000<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): doRouting called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Stereo output exists; using 0x2<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Routing to speaker<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Input path: DEVICE_IN_BACK_MIC<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): doRouting: setup input path<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Reading input gains a0e from audio scene table<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Gain for Input accy = 0 is a0e<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): received vr_mode 0, which we don't care about yet<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Codec sampling rate already 44100<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Input 0x57688 exiting standby<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): doRouting called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Stereo output exists; using 0x2<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Routing to speaker<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Input path: DEVICE_IN_BACK_MIC<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Reading input gains a0e from audio scene table<br />
D/CameraHal( 1155): Preview frame skipping enabled: skipping 1 in 2 frames<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()]AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()[/URL] fm_attenuate=1<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): VideoMode is auto<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): AVSYNC: First Audio Frame received systime 692503, recordLatency 49, iFirstFrameTs 692454<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): Camcorder:setAudioZoomParameter<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Audio capture scene key received with value = MicZoomOFF<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Updated mmul_env_var config=0, width_index=0<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Calling mmul_param_parser()<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Calling mmul_init()<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): Done updating beamformer library<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): Audio Zoom Mode : Updating.. motoVideoRecAudioSceneConfig=MicZoomOFF<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): [URL=OnScreenController:setRecordButton]OnScreenController:setRecordButton[/URL], start recording<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOut::wake]AudioStreamOut::wake[/URL]: disabling SRC<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): startVideoRecording() - Exit<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Output 0x123e0 exiting standby<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()]AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()[/URL] fm_attenuate=0;fm_mute=0<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::standby]AudioStreamOutMot::standby[/URL] called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Output 0x123e0 entering standby<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Closing Output device<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Timed out in OMX thread. Handling the return of buffers<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): Video Remain sec is 1800<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): Video Remain sec is 1800<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Actiondown<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=MainHandler:handleMessage:Unhandled]MainHandler:handleMessage:Unhandled[/URL] message: 65<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): dispatchTouchEvent() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onTouch -- Actionup<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): onClick() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:handleMessage]Camcorder:handleMessage[/URL]:RECORD_STOP<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:stopVideoRecordingAndDisplayDialog]Camcorder:stopVideoRecordingAndDisplayDialog[/URL]:stopVideoRecordingAndDisplayDialog<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): showCameraCaptureControl() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): stopVideoRecording() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): stopVideoRecording() - mMediaRecorder :[email protected]<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): stopVideoRecording() - mStatus :4<br />
V/MotoCamcorder( 2440): camcordermuteonoff:called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): MUTE key received with value = off<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): stopVideoRecording() - starting mStopRecordingThread<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): [URL=OnScreenController:setRecordButton]OnScreenController:setRecordButton[/URL], stop recording<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): stopVideoRecording() - Exit<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): DoStop: E<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): AVSYNC: First Audio Frame received systime 694871, recordLatency 49, iFirstFrameTs 694822<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Input 0x57688 entering standby<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamInMot::setParameters()]AudioStreamInMot::setParameters()[/URL] routing=0<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): set input routing 0<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): doRouting called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Stereo output exists; using 0x2<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Routing to speaker<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): doRouting: setup input path<br />
D/AudioPostProcessor( 1155): slider opened, coeffs device for handset =0<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Gain for Input accy = 0 is 1c1c<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): DoStop: X<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): AVSYNC: Last audio [URL=TS:2420]TS:2420[/URL] ms, frames: 106496<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): DoStop: E<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): AVSYNC: Last video [URL=TS:0]TS:0[/URL] [URL=audioStartTime:692454]audioStartTime:692454[/URL], lost audio:0<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): DoStop: X<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): ATCI avg time     : 0	ATCI peak time     : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CTPI avg time     : 0	CTPI peak time     : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): ARM avg proc time : 0	ARM peak proc time : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): DSP avg wait time : 0	DSP peak wait time : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Plugin avg Cycles : 0	Plugin peak Cycles : 0<br />
I/OMX_AACENC( 1155): Sending pthread signal that OMX has returned all buffers to app<br />
I/OMX_AACENC( 1155): AAC encoder received stop ack, waiting for all outstanding buffers to be returned<br />
I/OMX_AACENC( 1155): AAC encoder has returned all buffers<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()]AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()[/URL] fm_attenuate=1<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOut::wake]AudioStreamOut::wake[/URL]: disabling SRC<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Output 0x123e0 exiting standby<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): LOADED_TO_IDLE SUCCESSFULLY HANDLED 0x2<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Setting nPendingStateChangeRequests to 0<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()]AudioStreamOutMot::setParameters()[/URL] fm_attenuate=0;fm_mute=0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): ATCI avg time     : 0	ATCI peak time     : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CTPI avg time     : 0	CTPI peak time     : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): ARM avg proc time : 0	ARM peak proc time : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): DSP avg wait time : 0	DSP peak wait time : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Plugin avg Cycles : 0	Plugin peak Cycles : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Setting nPendingStateChangeRequests to 0<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): DoReset: E<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): DoReset: X<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): unsupported parameter: x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): VerifyAndSetParameter failed<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): DoReset: E<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): DoReset: X<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): Unsupported parameter(x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value)<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): VerifiyAndSetParameter failed on parameter #0<br />
D/OMX_AACENC( 1155): AACENC_ComponentThread():121 :: Comp Thrd Exiting here...<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x165c08) at index 6 with refCount 1<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): OMX_VIDENC_Thread():361 Component Thread Exits<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x122038) at index 4 with refCount 1<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): registerVideo() - Enter<br />
W/MotoLocManager( 2440): ================ inside LocUtility.LocationListener.current, mValid=false, mLastLocation=Location[mProvider=gps,mTime=0,mLatitude=0.0,mLongitude=0.0,mHasAltitude=false,mAltitude=0.0,mHasSpeed=false,mSpeed=0.0,mHasBearing=false,mBearing=0.0,mHasAccuracy=false,mAccuracy=0.0,mExtras=null]<br />
W/MotoLocManager( 2440): ================ inside LocUtility.getCurrentLocation, location listener 0, location=null<br />
W/MotoLocManager( 2440): ================ inside LocUtility.LocationListener.current, mValid=false, mLastLocation=Location[mProvider=network,mTime=0,mLatitude=0.0,mLongitude=0.0,mHasAltitude=false,mAltitude=0.0,mHasSpeed=false,mSpeed=0.0,mHasBearing=false,mBearing=0.0,mHasAccuracy=false,mAccuracy=0.0,mExtras=null]<br />
W/MotoLocManager( 2440): ================ inside LocUtility.getCurrentLocation, location listener 1, location=null<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): registerVideo() - Trying to insert...<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): Current video URI: content://media/external/video/media/3<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): registerVideo() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): stopVideoRecording() - mCurrentVideoFilename/mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=MainHandler:handleMessage]MainHandler:handleMessage[/URL]: CameraGlobalType.DISPLAY_VIDEO_POSTVIEW<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): acquireAndShowVideoFrame : Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): recycleVideoFrameBitmap : Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): recycleVideoFrameBitmap : Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): acquireAndShowVideoFrame : calling createVideoThumbnail<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor: Mode (3).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setMode (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource (/mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): clearCache<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): doSetDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): startDriverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): retrieverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (0)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCreate<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter RegisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (1)<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleQueryTrackSelectionHelper()<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (1)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleAddDataSource<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin::Recognize<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize]PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession failed and session =-4<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
E/        ( 1155): This file is not ASF file.<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] in <br />
D/        ( 1155): sourceURL is /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession not oma drm file<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(41), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleGetFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(35), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(26), response type(0)] received.<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful: Command id(2 and expected 2) and status (-4 and expected 1), data corruption (false) at state (5).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCommandFailure<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleRemoveDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (7)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCleanUp<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter UnregisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): failed to capture frame<br />
E/MetadataRetrieverClient( 1155): failed to capture a video frame<br />
E/MediaMetadataRetrieverJNI( 2440): captureFrame: videoFrame is a NULL pointer<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): interruptThumbnailThread<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): acquireAndShowVideoFrame : createVideoThumbnail returned<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): acquireAndShowVideoFrame : Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:showPostRecordingAlert]Camcorder:showPostRecordingAlert[/URL]:showPostRecordingAlert<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): showCameraCaptureControl() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Not called in bad removal state of media, ok to call empty file cleanup<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() file length 30446<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): deinit count = 0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread - Running...<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread - no data passed in, trying to get from DB<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread() - Both cursors are valid<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread() - videoCursor has elements<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/WidgetAidService( 1836): MediaContentObserver onChange <br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): createVideoPath() - mCurrentVideoFilename : /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-08-02_41.3gp<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Creating new MediaRecorder<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): TIOMXInterface: creating interface<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): Calling DLOPEN on OMX_CORE_LIBRARY (libOMX_Core.so)<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): DLOPEN SUCCEEDED (libOMX_Core.so)<br />
D/omx_interface( 1155): TIOMXInterface: library lookup success<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): init count = 1<br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): Extract changes completed, 0 total changes<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): unsupported parameter: x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): VerifyAndSetParameter failed<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): Unsupported parameter(x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value)<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): VerifiyAndSetParameter failed on parameter #0<br />
D/AuthorDriver( 1155): setParamVideoEncodingBitrate() 10000000<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - set output file = /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-08-02_41.3gp<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Max framerate reported by sensor = 30<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Setting Video Size to {1280,720}<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - video encoder = MPEG_4<br />
I/MediaRecorderJNI( 2440): prepare: surface=0x3b61e0 (id=1)<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.AAC.encode with refCount 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Audio_AAC::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.AAC.encode handle <br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.Video.encoder with refCount 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Video_M4V::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.Video.encoder handle <br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor: Mode (3).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setMode (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource (/mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): clearCache<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): doSetDataSource<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x904d0) at index 3 with refCount 1<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found component OMX.TI.720P.Encoder with refCount 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): 720p VIDENC OMX Component Version : V36_2_0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CalculateBufferSize():4313 *The output buffer size is 25344. WIDTH=176 HEIGHT=144 FORMAT 0<br />
E/PVOMXEncNode( 1155): PVMFOMXEncNode-Video_M4V::DoPrepare(): Got Component OMX.TI.720P.Encoder handle <br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CalculateBufferSize():4313 *The output buffer size is 921600. WIDTH=1280 HEIGHT=720 FORMAT 4<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155): 507 :: Exiting Init_DSPSubSystem<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155):  error = 0<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): Intended mFrameWidth=1280, mFrameHeight=720 <br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): Extract changes completed, 0 total changes<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): Actual mFrameWidth=1280, mFrameHeight=720 <br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Exit<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): startDriverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): retrieverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (0)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCreate<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter RegisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (1)<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleQueryTrackSelectionHelper()<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (1)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleAddDataSource<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin::Recognize<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize]PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession failed and session =-4<br />
E/TI_LCML ( 1155): 824 :: Exiting Init_DSPSubSystem 0<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
E/        ( 1155): This file is not ASF file.<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] in <br />
D/        ( 1155): sourceURL is /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession not oma drm file<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(41), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleGetFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(35), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(26), response type(0)] received.<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Setting nPendingStateChangeRequests to 0<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful: Command id(2 and expected 2) and status (-4 and expected 1), data corruption (false) at state (5).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCommandFailure<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleRemoveDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (7)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCleanUp<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter UnregisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): failed to capture frame<br />
E/MetadataRetrieverClient( 1155): failed to capture a video frame<br />
E/MediaMetadataRetrieverJNI( 1426): captureFrame: videoFrame is a NULL pointer<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
W/VideoThumbUtil( 1426): thumb is null<br />
W/MediaThumbRequest( 1426): Can't create mini thumbnail for /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp<br />
V/MediaProvider( 1426): create thumbnail for /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp take 167 ms<br />
V/MediaProvider( 1426): current total time: 167 ms<br />
V/MediaStore( 2440): Create the thumbnail in memory: origId=3, kind=3, isVideo=true<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): constructor: Mode (3).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setMode (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource (/mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): setDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): clearCache<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): doSetDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): startDriverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): retrieverThread<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (0)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCreate<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter RegisterAllRecognizers<br />
I/MediaScanner( 1426): process file: /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp<br />
D/MediaScanner( 1426): EncodingType: 4<br />
D/MediaScanner( 1426): after title<br />
D/DLNAParser( 1426): getAudioMediaType: szFileType is: 3gp!<br />
D/DLNAParser( 1426): parseAudioItem: Enter!audioCodecType = 16392, audioCodecLevel = 8450, nAudioBitrate = 96000, nMaxSampleRate = 44100<br />
D/DLNAParser( 1426): parseAudioItem: suffix is: 3gp!<br />
D/DLNAParser( 1426): parseAudioItem: return DLNA_AAC_ISO_320_3GPP<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (1)<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleQueryTrackSelectionHelper()<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (1)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleAddDataSource<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin::Recognize<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize]PVOMA1MOTRecognizerPlugin:Recognize[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession failed and session =-4<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter PVGetInterface<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter Instance<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
E/        ( 1155): This file is not ASF file.<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] in <br />
D/        ( 1155): sourceURL is /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-07-54_342.3gp<br />
D/        ( 1155): [URL=PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData]PVMFCPMMotPlugInOMA1:SetSourceInitializationData[/URL] MOT_SVC_drm_openSession not oma drm file<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(41), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (2)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleGetFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(35), response type(0)] received.<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): HandleInformationalEvent: Event [type(26), response type(0)] received.<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter SharedLibraryLookup<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter GetFactoryAndMimeString<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (5)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful: Command id(2 and expected 2) and status (-4 and expected 1), data corruption (false) at state (5).<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCommandFailure<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleRemoveDataSource<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): CommandCompleted (6)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): isCommandSuccessful<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): Run (7)<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): handleCleanUp<br />
D/        ( 1155): enter UnregisterAllRecognizers<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): captureFrame<br />
E/MetadataDriver( 1155): failed to capture frame<br />
E/MetadataRetrieverClient( 1155): failed to capture a video frame<br />
E/MediaMetadataRetrieverJNI( 2440): captureFrame: videoFrame is a NULL pointer<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
V/MetadataDriver( 1155): destructor<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): UpdateThumbnailThread() - send UPDATE_THUMBNAIL message<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateThumbnail() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateThumbnail - mThumbnailImageView measured width x height = 108x108<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateThumbnail() - either thumbnail is null or widthxheight of our VIEW isn't valid<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
V/MediaProvider( 1426): enter update, uri: content://media/external/audio/media/3<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): mTags size is 0 Media ID is 3<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [URL=Camcorder:hidePostPanel]Camcorder:hidePostPanel[/URL]:hidePostPanel<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): recycleVideoFrameBitmap : Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): recycleVideoFrameBitmap : Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): startPreview() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeIn() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rightSetFadeIn() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): toggleMediaControlsVisibility() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): showCameraCaptureControl() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCameraGlobalTools( 2440): calcVideoTimeRemaining width 1280handler Handler{459797e8}<br />
D/MotoCameraGlobalTools( 2440): Setting Video duration to1800<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateRemainText() - Enter; text is 1800<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): [URL=AudioStreamOutMot::standby]AudioStreamOutMot::standby[/URL] called<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Output 0x123e0 entering standby<br />
D/AudioHardwareMot( 1155): Closing Output device<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): onKeyDown: + keyCode4mStatus = 1<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): onKeyUp: + keyCode4<br />
I/TIOverlay( 1252): Position/X0/Y0/W480/H853<br />
I/TIOverlay( 1252): Adjusted Position/X0/Y0/W480/H853<br />
I/TIOverlay( 1252): Rotation/0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): onPause() - Enter<br />
D/MotoLocManager( 2440): stopReceivingLocationUpdates<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): [jdbg] - Disabling torch in onPause()<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Not called in bad removal state of media, ok to call empty file cleanup<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() file length 0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): cleanupEmptyFile() - Empty video file deleted: /mnt/sdcard/dcim/Camera/2011-09-20_03-08-02_41.3gp<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): ATCI avg time     : 0	ATCI peak time     : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): CTPI avg time     : 0	CTPI peak time     : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): ARM avg proc time : 0	ARM peak proc time : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): DSP avg wait time : 0	DSP peak wait time : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Plugin avg Cycles : 0	Plugin peak Cycles : 0<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): Setting nPendingStateChangeRequests to 0<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): DoReset: E<br />
D/audio_input( 1155): DoReset: X<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): unsupported parameter: x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value<br />
E/audio_input( 1155): VerifyAndSetParameter failed<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): DoReset: E<br />
D/CameraInput( 1155): DoReset: X<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): Unsupported parameter(x-pvmf/media-input-node/cap-config-interface;valtype=key_specific_value)<br />
E/CameraInput( 1155): VerifiyAndSetParameter failed on parameter #0<br />
D/OMX_AACENC( 1155): AACENC_ComponentThread():121 :: Comp Thrd Exiting here...<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x8ad68) at index 6 with refCount 1<br />
D/TI_720P_OMX_VideoEnc( 1155): OMX_VIDENC_Thread():361 Component Thread Exits<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): Found matching pHandle(0x912b0) at index 4 with refCount 1<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): toggleTorch() turning torch On<br />
V/CameraSettings( 1155): Changed: flash-mode: torch -> off {off,on,auto,torch}<br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): Extract changes completed, 1 total changes<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateController() - Enter<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateButtons() - Enter<br />
V/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): rdh768: currentScene= 0<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateButtons() - Exit<br />
D/MotoOnScreenControllerOpenGL( 2440): updateController() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): initializeRecorder() - Enter<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): releaseMediaRecorder() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): closeCamera() - Enter<br />
D/CameraHal( 1155): stopPreview<br />
D/CameraHal( 1155): stop preview thread<br />
D/TIOMX_CORE( 1155): deinit count = 0<br />
V/Mms     ( 1576): onConfigurationChanged<br />
D/alogcat ( 2430): stopping ...<br />
D/alogcat ( 2430): canceling periodic saves<br />
V/alogcat ( 2430): started<br />
V/alogcat ( 2430): resumed<br />
D/alogcat ( 2430): starting ...<br />
E/CameraHal( 1155): GetNextPreviewFrame Error/1 [URL=frame:0x0]frame:0x0[/URL], buffer:0x0<br />
D/CameraHal( 1155): CameraHal release<br />
E/CameraCompFlash( 1155): setTorchParameters/Cannot open torch device/-1/2<br />
D/CameraHal( 1155): deinitPvOverlay()<br />
D/TIOverlay( 1252): overlay_destroyOverlay:IN dev (0x11c5b8) and overlay (0x768068)<br />
I/TIOverlay( 1252): Destroying overlay/fd=116/obj=00768068<br />
D/TIOverlay( 1252): overlay_destroyOverlay:OUT<br />
I/HPAndroidHAL( 1155): APILOG: ExitHPLibraries<br />
I/HPAndroidHAL( 1155): APILOG: state machine shutting down...<br />
I/HPAndroidHAL( 1155): APILOG: components shutting down...<br />
I/HPAndroidHAL( 1155): APILOG: all components uninitialized.<br />
I/HPAndroidHAL( 1155): APILOG: all components destroyed.<br />
I/HPAndroidHAL( 1155): APILOG: library shutdown complete.<br />
D/CameraHal( 1155): CameraHal destructor<br />
D/CameraHal( 1155): CameraHal release<br />
D/CameraSettings( 1155): CameraSettings destructor<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): closeCamera() - Exit<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): interruptThumbnailThread<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): onPause() - Exit<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2430): GC_FOR_MALLOC freed 7751 objects / 521616 bytes in 53ms<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): surfaceDestroyed() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): surfaceDestroyed() - Enter<br />
D/MotoCameraContentView( 2440): OnLayout width = 854, height = 480, cv_width = 853, cv_height = 480<br />
W/IInputConnectionWrapper( 2440): showStatusIcon on inactive InputConnection<br />
D/MotoCamcorder( 2440): onDestroy() - Enter<br />
D/dalvikvm( 1252): GC_EXPLICIT freed 11145 objects / 510960 bytes in 131ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2430): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 2544 objects / 213576 bytes in 67ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2430): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 144 objects / 8320 bytes in 36ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2430): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 144 objects / 18992 bytes in 35ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2430): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 35 objects / 1816 bytes in 35ms<br />
D/dalvikvm( 2430): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 87 objects / 14928 bytes in 35ms<br />
```
Edit:
In case it's needed...
I started alogcat.
Pressed the Hard Camera Button.
Tried to take a picture.
(Had to back out of camera app in order to switch to camcorder)
Toggled Light to *on*
Recorded a couple of seconds with the camcorder.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ah...i remember you. lol. interesting case. can you hop in the irc channel? i want to discuss this with you. just press the CHAT button up near the top of the page.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Logs Via Request:
Stock after .340 SBF
http://pastebin.com/KgcYYU2n
And CM7 log
http://pastebin.com/FEmb4zQe

In both instances I rebooted the phone...let it sit for 5 minutes...
Opened alogcat.
Opened Camera with hard button. Attempted to take photo.
App locks up and won't let me access the toggle bar to get into camcorder. Press back to close.
Open camera with hard button again. Switch to Camcorder. Start recording. Stop Recording.
Return to alogcat.
I did, however clear the log before starting the camera on stock .340...
After scanning through the log on CM7, I decided not to clear the log before starting the camera and what not.
I'm also not %100 sure I attempted the torch on the stock camcorder.
The torch IS set to be on in CM7 though.
And, as I told razor...the stock camcorder finalizes the video but the CM7 camcorder force closes upon stopping recording.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't see how it could not be hardware. Sbf again with a couple of wipes to make sure. Also sbf with .602 file to confirm.


----------

